# Which CNC is a good fit for me?



## wes910 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello, Im looking to buy a CNC and with so many options its hard to narrow down which one is the best option.
The project Im working on is basically going to be 6"x8" x1.5" deep wooden dishes made from poplar. I need to make about 400 of these. 
I would like to get a 4'x4' not sure if its possible with a budget of 7k-8k.
I need it to be able ship and be at my house with in 2 weeks or so. 
I was looking originally at the avid cnc but there lead time is 6 weeks 

Whats some other good options??


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I do not know about lead times, but I use a router on my Samson 510 CNC table. Samson 510 is the "Big Brother" of the PlasmaCam table. I have a lot more fun ROUTING with my plasma table than I do cutting metal with a plasma torch mounted to the carriage. With that said, I DO have the software upgrades that increase the price. I have Advanced Design (not needed if you design the G-Code file elsewhere), advanced Machine Control, Advanced Height Control, the Customizable Size Upgrade and the "Full 3D" upgrade (really only 2-1/2 D)

How much Z do you need? If you are carving deep into wood, the PlasmaCam only give you 2" of Z, however a man named John Derby makes a kit that extends the Z to 4".

I also have just received the first two of 25 rail riser kits for these tables. I financed the project, and my good friend John put them together for me. My kits will give you 6" of Z travel but you must buy the Customizable Size upgrade from PlasmaCam for $998.00. I have no control over that.

The Go Torch is the 2x2 version of the PlasmaCam. It costs $3,000.00 at GoTorch.com, but it ONLY comes with basic machine control. To carve bowls, you would need to spend about $7,000.00 on additional software, and another $1,000 if you need more than 2" of Z.

I guess this is *not *a solution for you. Where are you located? If you re close to me in Franklin, KY (South of Bowling Green), perhaps We could join forces on this project!

Otherwise, you are on your own. There are a lot of CNC routers out there, and they are NOT "all the same." The Laguna is nice. The Shop Bot is great. JD Squared makes a 4x4 table that can run a router. The list goes on, and on, and on ...

I got tired of the 2" Z height limitation on my PlasmaCam table, so I did a mod that makes my table the only one like it!

Joe


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Wes! Add your first name to your signature line to clear the N/a in the side panel. Add your location, as well.

If you need it that quickly then you're left with used or whatever store has one close to you. Or farming out the job, if that's an option. Do you already have the CAD work drawn up for these dishes? If not, how good are you at computers and CAD/CAM?

We like photos so show us where you'll be working, your tools, projects, etc. whenever you're ready.

David


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

This one looks interesting.

GRIZZLY 24x36


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Also worth considering...

Link


----------



## wes910 (Feb 16, 2020)

Im pretty with good with vcarve I was leasing time on a multi cam cnc to run small orders of my project. Im wanting a machine at my house so I dont have to drive 40 miles to use the multi cam


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

wes910 said:


> Im pretty with good with vcarve I was leasing time on a multi cam cnc to run small orders of my project. Im wanting a machine at my house so I dont have to drive 40 miles to use the multi cam


Where are you located?

Joe


----------



## wes910 (Feb 16, 2020)

The Grizzly cnc


I was looking at the earlier....not alot of info on it. Its also weird it doesnt have a z auto touch off?


----------



## wes910 (Feb 16, 2020)

dallas


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You can take a look at Digital Woodcarver, they have 24" x 40" and 4' x 4' and bigger. I don't know what Burl has ready to go right now, but he might have something available quick


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

What a coincidence. Jay Bates just posted a long video this morning about his Axiom 24 x 48 inch cnc. It looks like he came in at under 7K (not including the laptop he already had). The first 8 minutes or so is talking about his previous work experience, so I'm posting the video starting at that point.
https://youtu.be/kTIG_DK-nEI?t=480


----------



## wes910 (Feb 16, 2020)

I really like the axiom's quality. only down side is the widest they make is 24"


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Wes looks like the biggest problem is the 2-week limit you have on delivery. A 4x4 Avid with NEMA 34 steppers and plug and play electronics would be right at your budget. That would be without spindle or stand so you would need to provide a spindle or router and a stand. There are a lot of happy Avid owners.

Here is one that was listed in Irving. I don't know anything about it but it is local if he still has it... https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/615538715900952/

It is also listed on Craig's list... https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/tls/d/irving-cnc-router-table/7073309288.html


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The Hobbyist said:


> I do not know about lead times, but I use a router on my Samson 510 CNC table. Samson 510 is the "Big Brother" of the PlasmaCam table. I have a lot more fun ROUTING with my plasma table than I do cutting metal with a plasma torch mounted to the carriage. With that said, I DO have the software upgrades that increase the price. I have Advanced Design (not needed if you design the G-Code file elsewhere), advanced Machine Control, Advanced Height Control, the Customizable Size Upgrade and the "Full 3D" upgrade (really only 2-1/2 D)
> 
> How much Z do you need? If you are carving deep into wood, the PlasmaCam only give you 2" of Z, however a man named John Derby makes a kit that extends the Z to 4".
> 
> ...


Great job Joe ,I haven’t seen that done before . I subscribed to your channel.

Wesley , I found a used Stinger for sale . You may want to check for used machines if your ok with that


----------



## wes910 (Feb 16, 2020)

Can you tell what model that is listed on craigslist?


----------



## wes910 (Feb 16, 2020)

MEBCWD said:


> Wes looks like the biggest problem is the 2-week limit you have on delivery. A 4x4 Avid with NEMA 34 steppers and plug and play electronics would be right at your budget. That would be without spindle or stand so you would need to provide a spindle or router and a stand. There are a lot of happy Avid owners.


Can you tell what kind that is??


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I would contact the seller, Wesley, to get the info directly and correctly. Just let us know if you get it! :wink:

David


----------



## brerfox (Mar 13, 2013)

I love my Probotix Fireball Comet! Sometimes wish I had a larger bed.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

*Axiom*



wes910 said:


> I really like the axiom's quality. only down side is the widest they make is 24"


Axiom actually make a 4 x 4 in the Elite Series. Nema 34, 8" z, and a 2.2 Kw water cooled spindle. Cost around 14K.


----------



## DaddyDave (Jul 21, 2018)

wes910 said:


> Hello, Im looking to buy a CNC and with so many options its hard to narrow down which one is the best option.
> The project Im working on is basically going to be 6"x8" x1.5" deep wooden dishes made from poplar. I need to make about 400 of these.
> I would like to get a 4'x4' not sure if its possible with a budget of 7k-8k.
> I need it to be able ship and be at my house with in 2 weeks or so.
> ...


Hello Wes,
I don't know if you would be interested in a LAGUNA IQ 24" x 36" ROUTER but I have one that is a year old and in excellent condition.
Here are the specs ;

Motor: 3HP 220V / 20 Amp Single Phase
Spindle: 3HP Industrial Single phase Continuous Duty Liquid-Cooled
Spindle RPM: 6,000 – 24,000 RPM
Controller: Hand Held
Ball Screw: On All Axis
Gantry Clearance: Optional 10″ Gantry
Machine Work Table: 24 inches X 36 inches
Machine Foot Print: 39½ inches X 50½ inches
Work Envelope: 24 inches X 36 inches
Weight: 425 lb

This unit has very limited use, making wooden nameplates, engraving wooden urns and wooden award plaques. The limited use in the past 3-4 months has been due to my wife's illness. I am selling this for $7200.00 and that will include ASPIRE software. 

Let me know if this unit is of interest.

Good Luck in your search . . .

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

A Probotix Meteor would fit your price range and be a good machine for your needs, as well as a good sized bed for most of what you'll probably ever do. Plus it's a plug and play. Connect the limit switches and wires and hit go. Get the spindle if the budget permits. Then you can decide down the road if you want to go bigger and faster..... which means more money.


----------



## wes910 (Feb 16, 2020)

How sturdy is the Probotix Meteor


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

wes910 said:


> How sturdy is the Probotix Meteor


I have a 4 year old Nebula. Made from aluminum extrusions. Mine just sits on a table and haven't had any problems. You can get their stand (a bit pricey in my world) if you want. The new ones have additional z height. I still use mine even though I upgraded to a Avid CNC. I can run them both and make some serious dust. The Probotix will give you a good look into the CNC world and then you can go from there if you want to really get into it. It was a great first machine to dip my toes in the water and understand how things work - plus put out some production with it. No plastic like Next Waves.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Dave - I removed your personal email address from the post above; not a good idea to post that in the event someone picks it up and uses it for spam purposes. Please use PM for contacting Gary about your CNC. Sorry to hear about your wife's illness.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

wes910 said:


> Can you tell what model that is listed on craigslist?


Here is the listing, contact him and find out everything from the seller https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/tls/d/irving-cnc-router-table/7073309288.html


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

wes910 said:


> Can you tell what kind that is??


Here is a link Avid CNC


----------

